# Как  я боролась, и продолжаю надеяться...



## Достала грыжа (20 Сен 2011)

Прошло уже более как полгода, как я и попала под диагноз *Грыжа позвоночника и протрузии межпозвонковых диск*.
Как и все начала метаться, кудай пойти кому отдаться, как и все мы в принципе.
Не буду утруждать Вас своими походами к нейрохирургам, и их ответами.

Но в надежде на безоперационное лечение, поехала в Холомерье, Вмтебская обл., Городоксий район, врач Самарин М.А., прошла у него курс лечения недельный.
К чему я всё это, так вот раскажу.
Когда к нему приехала, мне было сказано, буквально:_ "Деточка, с твоим диагнозом, 4 дня, и ты уйдёшь отсюда здоровой"_
Прошло уже более как, 3 месяца, улучшений не намечается, сейчас звоню, пытаюсь поговорить с доктором, а меня он кормит завтраками,_ "Позвоните позже, позвоните потом"._
Вот Вам и платная медецина, лечение у него платное, все мы занятые люди,  но такое отношение к бывшим пациентам, немного настораживает, не просто ли это, выкачивание денег.
Так что будьте внимательны,  при выборе, лечения и прочих сопуствующих составляющих.


----------



## гармония тела (1 Ноя 2011)

Вы знаете, я Вас понимаю. 3 года я "носилась" по врачам и однажды мне сказали - "Добро пожаловать в платную медицину". Вот так вот!!)))


----------

